# return of the archaic floppy drive



## novicegeek

Okay, this is going to sound like a really, really stupid question... but I'm going to ask it anyway. I'd like to put a floppy drive in one of my 3.5" bay, I think for nostalgic reasons more than anything else, though I do have a number of those disk lying around. But my motherboard won't support such ancient technology. Is anyone aware of an adapter for a floppy drive, or an internal USB floppy drive? I've scoured the internet, but have found no such animal.

Any suggestions would be appreciated... snide comments wouldn't be.

Thanks.


----------



## beers

Is that you, VCR King?

If you can't find any drives with an internal USB header you might be able to find a PCI card with a FDD controller on it and use the classic ribbon cable.

Personally that's a lot more cost prohibitive than just buying a $10 external one.


----------



## Laquer Head

beers said:


> *Is that you, VCR King?.*.



Beat me to it..


----------



## The VCR King

beers said:


> Is that you, VCR King?
> 
> If you can't find any drives with an internal USB header you might be able to find a PCI card with a FDD controller on it and use the classic ribbon cable.
> 
> Personally that's a lot more cost prohibitive than just buying a $10 external one.


Aye that's what I did with the Beast. I already had a header card from an old Compaq I used to own so I used that. I use the floppy drive to write word documents for high school while everyone else uses their fancy flash drives. I even have a USB floppy drive I keep in my binder for the school Chromebooks


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> Aye that's what I did with the Beast. I already had a header card from an old Compaq I used to own so I used that. I use the floppy drive to write word documents for high school while *everyone else uses their fancy flash drives*. I even have a USB floppy drive I keep in my binder for the school Chromebooks



Yeah those damn USB flash drives, no way they'll ever catch on..


----------



## The VCR King

Laquer Head said:


> Yeah those damn USB flash drives, no way they'll ever catch on..


LOL. I have like 20 flash drives in my desk. I have various 4GB Emtec ones, a 64GB MicroCenter one, and a 256GB one too. I just use my floppy for small things and nostalgia


----------



## novicegeek

I appreciate all of your responses, and your sense of humor. I'm gonna have to pull a floppy drive out of one of my old computers and put it in my new build. In the meantime, I do have 64 MB flash drive I can use. But I just hate getting too modernized.


----------



## voyagerfan99

novicegeek said:


> I do have 64 MB flash drive I can use. But I just hate getting too modernized.


Floppy disks corrupt far easier than a flashdrive does.

One time when I worked in computer repair, a woman brought in three boxes of unopened Viking 5.25" floppy disks and asked if we had any use for them or wanted to buy them. She tried calling the number on the box but learned Viking had gone out of business many years ago. She wasn't too thrilled when I laughed in her face.


----------



## beers

novicegeek said:


> But I just hate getting too modernized.


It's just data.  Why not store it on a mechanism that's been developed to be more resilient than ones in the past?


----------



## Laquer Head

novicegeek said:


> ...But I just hate getting too modernized.



I have a stone tablet and chisel for sale, I truly feel for $3 + shipping you will be super happy


----------



## Punk

The VCR King said:


> LOL. I have like 20 flash drives in my desk. I have various 4GB Emtec ones, a 64GB MicroCenter one, and a 256GB one too. I just use my floppy for small things and nostalgia



The ONLY plus side of doing this is that no one will be able to read your floppy disks.


----------



## WhoX

I have a couple of floppy drives buried somewhere in the cellar...still got the dirty shovel to prove it. I hate those evil bastards.


----------



## Laquer Head

WhoX said:


> I have a couple of floppy drives buried somewhere in the cellar...*still got the dirty shovel to prove it*. I hate those evil bastards.



Pictures or it didn't happen!!


----------



## Okedokey

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UJKL2VM?psc=1

Transplant the circuitry and connect it to and old school one.

Grab yourself some of these while you're at it.

https://www.amazon.com/Imation-3-5-...7_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=4X2QV91VJNAPB7Z3PGKK


----------

